# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  رأيكم في تفسير ابن كثير ط ابن الجوزي 1431ه تحقيق الحويني و د. حكمت بشير ياسين؟

## عبدالله

رأيكم في تفسير ابن كثير ط ابن الجوزي 1431ه تحقيق الحويني و د. حكمت بشير ياسين؟ 
 • 





عنوان الكتاب : تفسير القرآن العظيم 
المؤلف : الإمام الحافظ إسماعيل بن عمر ابن كثير (ت 774 هـ) 
تحقيق : د. حكمت بشير ياسين 
عدد الأجزاء : 7 مقاس كبير 
الطبعة : الأولى ، 1431 هـ
الناشر : دار ابن الجوزي
المجلد الأول من تحقيق الشيخ أبي إساحاق الحويني

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

سورة القصص:آية 13
قال عن حديث"مثل الصانع يحتسب فى صنعته الخير كمثل ام موسى ترضع ولدها وتأخذ أجرها".قال فى التخريج:تقدم فى سورة طه آية 30
والصواب انه فى آية 40-سورة طه......وقال فى التخريج: لم اجد من خرجه.....
والحديث فى ضعيف الجامع(5245)ومراسي  ل ابو داوود 333 وسنن البيهقى 9/ص 27
مستفاد من بن كثير-دار الحديث التى لا يتعدى ثمنها 150 جنيها
سورة القصص آية 61
وقيل نزلت فى حمزة وعلى بن أبى طالب وأبى جهل
قال فى التخريج:ذكره الطبرى ولم ينسبة لأحد..وتخريج الأثر فى الاستيعاب لسليم الهلالى/موسى سليم نصر....وهو صحيح مرسل.
وهناك تصحيفات سأذكرها لا حقا باذن الله

أية 4
قال عن فرعون وبنى اسرائيل.....وقد سلط الله عليهم هذا الملك الجبار العتيد يستعمله فى أخس الأعمال ويكدهم.
والصواب يستعملهم
آية 19
فاعتقد الاسرائلى لخوره وضعفه وذلته.....وصوابه الاسرائيلى

سورة القصص آية 36
عدلوا بكفرهم الى العنادوالمباعتة....
وصوابها المباهتة
سورة القصص آية 27
ان موسة آجر نفسه ثمانىسنين أو عشر سنين على عفة فرجه وطعام بطنه
ضعفه بن كثير وقال المحقق:ولكنه يتقوىبرواية البخارى التالية....والروا  ية التالية كانت لابن أبى حاتم وليستللبخارى.....والا فأقرب رواية بعدها للبخارى ليست فى هذا المعنى

المنظر جذاب والمحتوى ....
عمل أبو اسحاق حفظه الله فى الجزء الأول فقط....وهو لم يعطهم تحقيق سورة القصص لذا فالتحقيق كما ترى.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> المنظر جذاب والمحتوى ....


لا تضيع نقودك يا أخي الفاضل.. فغيرها من الطبعات أولى بصرف المال لها.

----------


## ابومحمد احمد

ماهى احسن التحقيقات لتفسيرابن كثير

----------


## الجحلي

في علمي القاصر أن طبعة السلامة أفضل الموجود 

فمن لم يمتلكها فيشتري طبعة ابن الجوزي

كونها فيها جهد من ناحية الإخراج والطباعة

----------


## بسام الحربي

وهناك ط\الرسالة ل شعيب الارناؤوط في 8 مجلدات ((جديد))

الله المستعان,,
ما ادري ماذا اقول.....

----------


## المقدسى

من أفضل الطبعات لتفسير إبن كثير 

الطبعة التى أصدرتها دار طيبة بتحقيق ياسر سلامة .
وطبعة وأولاد الشيخ والتى طبعتها أيضاً دار عالم الكتب في 15 مجلد.
وطبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا في ثمان مجلدات .
وكل الطبعات السابقة لا تخلو من نقص أو خلل وولكن الحديث هنا عن أفضل الموجود .

والله أعلم /

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

> سورة القصص:آية 13
> قال عن حديث"مثل الصانع يحتسب فى صنعته الخير كمثل ام موسى ترضع ولدها وتأخذ أجرها".قال فى التخريج:تقدم فى سورة طه آية 30
> والصواب انه فى آية 40-سورة طه......وقال فى التخريج: لم اجد من خرجه.....
> والحديث فى ضعيف الجامع(5245)ومراسي  ل ابو داوود 333 وسنن البيهقى 9/ص 27
> مستفاد من بن كثير-دار الحديث التى لا يتعدى ثمنها 150 جنيها
> سورة القصص آية 61
> وقيل نزلت فى حمزة وعلى بن أبى طالب وأبى جهل
> قال فى التخريج:ذكره الطبرى ولم ينسبة لأحد..وتخريج الأثر فى الاستيعاب لسليم الهلالى/موسى سليم نصر....وهو صحيح مرسل.
> وهناك تصحيفات!!! سأذكرها لا حقا باذن الله
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا 

1- انظر أخي إلى تصحيفاتك باللون الأحمر ثم تأمل كيف أنه لم تسلم لك أسطر قليلة من عدة تصحيفات بل وزيادة في النص أحيانا 

فكيف نعيب على كتاب من عدة مجلدات 


2-أعتقد الطبعة جيدة ولو لم يكن منها إلا أنها بينت درجة أغلب الأحاديث والآثار لكان هذا جيدا 

وكحال كثير من الجهود البشرية ستكون الطبعات القادمة أقرب إلى التمام 

تماما كما حصل مع طبعة السلامة بعد صدور الطبعة الأولى قام طلبة العلم بتسجيل ملاحظاتهم وإرسالها للمحقق وهكذا تتكامل الجهود ونقترب من الكمال 

أما نسف الجهود وطريقة دعك منها ولاتضيع مالك فيها !! فهذا مسلك غير حميد  

فرفقا رفقا فلن نجد كتاب غير معاب إلا كتاب الله سبحانه

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

ياأخى الفاضل الكتاب مقصر جدا فى التخريج ولم يستفد من الطبعات السابقة.
ثم انى لست الدكتور جكمت بشير ياسين، فالتصحيف عندى أصل فى الكتابة (ابتسامة)  ومشاركاتى اكتبها أثناء العمل على عجل ولا اكتبها من دار بن الجوزى 
ولقد صدمت لما قرأت مقدمة الكتاب فاذا بهم يعلنون عن الطبعة الجديدة ذات الفهارس .فهل أموالنا حقل تجارب ولا أظنهم سيبيعون الفهارس منفصلة.
لقد انتظرت هذه الطبعة بفارغ الصبر وخاصة لان لدى كتاب فى التفسير بالمأثور للدكتور حكمت بشير ياسين .ولم أجد التخريج  بالشكل المتوقع فى عصر الموسوعات ورسائل الدكتوراه القيمة الصادرة عن الجامعات كالتى يشغل بها الدكتور منصب أستاذ .وليتهم يتداركون ذلك فى الطبعات القادمة وخاصة ان سعر الكتاب ليس بالقليل.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

*سورة سبأ-آية 14 تفسير بن كثير
حدثنا أحمد بن منصور، حدثنا موسى بن مسعود أبو حذيفة، حدثنا إبراهيم بن طَهْمَان،عن عطاء، عن السائب، عن سعيد بن جبير 
هكذا ورد فى طبعة بن الجوزى-عن عطاء، عن السائب، -والصواب عطاء بن السائب  
مستفاد من جامع الفوائد والعلل لماهر الفحل حفظه الله.ج2
*سورة النجم آية 7 : أثر لابن مسعود رضى الله عنه فى مسألة رؤية النبى صلى الله ليه وسلم ربه ليلة الاسراء والمعراج
والأثر ضعفه حكمت بشير ياسين بمصرف بن عمر اليامى-وقد أخطأ فى الهامش وجعله الأيامى وهو على الصواب فى سند بن كثير أعلاه- وقال عنه مجهول وعزا الى التقريب.
وانا لست من اهل النظر فى الأسانيد وكتب الرجال الا أن الأثر صححه البعض بمجموع طرقه ووثقوا مصرف بن عمر اليامى ونقلوا التوثيق من التقريب أيضا!!!
ومن هذه المصادر:1-أسانيد بن كثير فى التفسير-من الكتب المفقودة-رسالة دكتوراه ل د/غالب بن محمد الحامضى-
                 :2-والشريعة للآجرى

----------


## أبوإسحاق الشاطبي

الأخوة الأفاضل بالنسبة لطبعات تفسير ابن كثير رأيت أن الكثير قد أثنى على طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق الشيخ سامي السلامة والحق أقول فإن هذه الطبعة ليس فيها تحقيق يذكر ولكن كل مافعله المحقق-وفقه المولى-هو أنه بذل جهدا كبيرا في ضبط نص الكتاب أما من ناحية الحكم على الأحاديث والآثار بما تستحق صحة وضعفا فليس فيها شئ من ذلك ألبته ، أيضا فيها قصور مبكٍ في التخريج فياليت المحقق-على الأقل- أضاف أحكام الشيخ العلامة الألباني على الأحاديث فلو أنه فعل ذلك لكانت طبعته أفضل الطبعات قاطبة لكن أبى الله إلا أن يكون الكمال لكتابه .
أما بالنسبة لطبعة أولاد الشيخ والتي طبعتها دار عالم الكتب فهي طبعة جيدة على الحقيقة وقد أثنى عليها كثير من أهل العلم ومنهم الشيخ العلامة عبدالكريم الخضير-حفظه الله-فمن عنده هذه الطبعة يعض عليها بالنواجذ .
وبالنسبة لطبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا فأيضا بذل فيها جهدا طيبا في ضبط النص أما التحقيق العلمي فعليه السلام .
أما بالنسبة لطبعة دار ابن الجوزي فهي طبعة جيدة في الجملة وأرى من الإخوة تحاملاً غريبا على الطبعة والمحقق في آن ، فيجب الانتباه إلى أنها الطبعة الأولى للكتاب شأنها كشأن غيرها فالطبعة الأولى من أي كتاب لابد أن يحدث فيها أخطاء ، فلعل الدكتور حكمت-حفظه الله-يتدارك هذه الأخطاء في الطبعة الثانية وهذا هو الظن به ، فياحبذا لو تصدى أحد الاخوة لقراءة هذه الطبعة من أولها إلى آخرها ثم يستخرج مافيها من أخطاء طباعية وغيرها ثم يقوم بإرسالها للمحقق لكي تصحح في الطبعة الثانية فلو كان ذلك لكانت من أفضل الطبعات ولأمكن الاستغناء بها عن غيرها .
وفق الله الجميع إلى مايحب ويرضى

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

محدثك سأل الشيخ الطريفي عن طبعة الرسالة لتفسير ابن كثير فقال وفقه الله :-
هذه الطبعة جيدة في بدايات النظر فيها ولكني مازلت أرجح طبعة أولاد الشيخ على غيرها والطبعات الحديثة أمثلها طبعة دار طيبة تحقيق السلامة

----------


## أبوإسحاق الشاطبي

بالفعل أخي الكريم طبعة الرسالة طبعة جيدة جدًا من حيث التحقيق ومن حيث  الإخراج الفني والطباعي ، وأنا اقتنيتها مؤخرًا وقارنت بينها وبين طبعة  أولاد الشيخ في مواضع كثيرة فظهر لي أن الطبعتين متماثلتين تقريبًا ، لكني  أُفضل طبعة الرسالة لأنها أضبط وأتقن وهذا ما عهدناه على طبعاتهم فجزاهم  الله خيرًا ، أيضًا فهي محققة تحقيقًا علميًا جيدًا ومتوسطًا ومخدومة  بفهارس جيدة في الجملة ، وأنا أنصح الإخوة باقتناءها .

----------


## صالح العنزي

اقتنيت طبعة ابن الجوزي وقرأت المجلد الأول والثاني والثالث ولي بعض الملاحظات:
1- الأخطاء في المجلد الأول أكثر منها في الثاني والثالث وكلها طباعية واضحة ، قليلة بالمقارنة لحجم الكتاب وليس للمحقق فيها يد ، بل المسؤول عنها دار النشر ( وهذه هي العادة في الطبعات الأولى).
2- رأيي الشخصي أنها أفضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير حيث أن طبعة السلامة لم يخرج فيها محققها الأحاديث فضلا عن الآثار بل عزاها لمصادرها فقط ، بينما طبعة ابن الجوزي حكم فيها المحقق على الأحاديث والآثار وهذا الفعل لم يسبقه أحد في تحقيق الكتاب وهنا تظهر ميزة هذه الطبعة على غيرها.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

> اقتنيت طبعة ابن الجوزي وقرأت المجلد الأول والثاني والثالث ولي بعض الملاحظات:
> 1- الأخطاء في المجلد الأول أكثر منها في الثاني والثالث وكلها طباعية واضحة ، قليلة بالمقارنة لحجم الكتاب وليس للمحقق فيها يد ، بل المسؤول عنها دار النشر ( وهذه هي العادة في الطبعات الأولى).
> 2- رأيي الشخصي أنها أفضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير حيث أن طبعة السلامة لم يخرج فيها محققها الأحاديث فضلا عن الآثار بل عزاها لمصادرها فقط ، بينما طبعة ابن الجوزي حكم فيها المحقق على الأحاديث والآثار وهذا الفعل لم يسبقه أحد في تحقيق الكتاب وهنا تظهر ميزة هذه الطبعة على غيرها.


لعلك تجمع الأخطاء وتعطيها لدار ابن الجوزي ليصلحوها في الطبعة الثانية
وفقك الله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

ج3 ص14 : 
تخريج أثر عن على رضى الله عنه :
إذا اشتكى أحدكم شيئا فليسأل امرأته ثلاثة دراهم أو نحو ذلك فليبتع بها عسلا ثم ليأخذ ماء السماء فيجتمع هنيئا مريءا شفاء مباركا
التخريج : أخرجه إبن أبى حاتم بسنده ومتنه وحكمه مفصل فى تحقيقى لتفسير بن أبى حاتم .
هكذا خرجه حكمت بشير ياسين

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

ج3 ص27 :
والظاهر أن حديث جابر الأول إنما نزل بسبب الآية الأخيرة من هذه السورة .
والصواب : نزل بسببه

----------

